# Lung Linh Vẻ Đẹp Hoa Trong Mưa



## hoatuoidanang (25 Tháng tư 2015)

*Trời mưa thường sẽ khiến cho chúng ta cảm giác buồn tẻ, nhưng đối với thế giới loài hoa, mưa là lúc chúng vui vẻ đón nhận sinh khí mà đất trời ban tặng và lúc vẻ đẹp của hoa được tươi xinh hơn.
*
Mời các bạn cùng Điện Hoa Đà Nẵng cùng ngắm nhìn Lung linh vẻ đẹp hoa trong mưa và cảm nhận được sự tươi mát của cơn mưa đã giúp những đóa hoa tươi trở nên đẹp hơn ra sao nhé

http://4.bp.************/-r9nl0LMJB6g/VTr6sptnsdI/AAAAAAAAHtU/GkdbUw0NUvo/s1600/lung-linh-ve-dep-hoa-trong-mua-1.jpg

Những đóa hoa tulip càng thêm tươi sắc đỏ thắm hơn trong mưa, long lanh những giọt nước đọng trên hoa, lá và cành khiến cho người xem sự tươi mát.

http://4.bp.************/-QebfFgyzRTA/VTr6sh2wSCI/AAAAAAAAHtM/q8tP5JI_OR0/s1600/lung-linh-ve-dep-hoa-trong-mua-2.jpg

Những chùm hoa giấy thì lại đung đưa theo những cơn mưa với sự mỏng manh, từng giọt mưa bám vào cánh hoa và rơi xuống nhỏ giọt thật đẹp mắt

http://3.bp.************/-D9AbCTAQWQ4/VTr6slm78nI/AAAAAAAAHtQ/vyzI3eh0B9Q/s1600/lung-linh-ve-dep-hoa-trong-mua-3.jpg

Còn vườn hồng tươi tắn và sắc thắm hồng rực rỡ khi đón nhận những giọt nước mưa rơi xuống, trông chúng có vẻ nhộn nhịp khi đón mưa.

http://2.bp.************/-zj7rCgPf6Ms/VTr6tGTz_II/AAAAAAAAHtY/zXq6HMqDPhU/s1600/lung-linh-ve-dep-hoa-trong-mua-4.jpg

Hoa súng lại lềnh bễnh trên mặt nước nua đùa cùng với cơn mưa, nhữn hạt mưa động lên cánh hoa khiến cho màu trắng của hoa thêm tinh khiết hơn.

http://1.bp.************/-zGHR6VVwJCI/VTr6tZ5KFII/AAAAAAAAHtc/yyMzDadI-ZI/s1600/lung-linh-ve-dep-hoa-trong-mua-5.jpg

Hoa thủy tiên thì mở rộng bông hoa ra để đón nhận những giọt nước mát lành của bầu trời.

http://1.bp.************/-T68reTn44Jw/VTr6tkHFBrI/AAAAAAAAHtg/C8lp5jmHBPk/s1600/lung-linh-ve-dep-hoa-trong-mua-6.jpg

Hoa bưởi thì ngại ngùng khi để những giọt mưa đọng trên nụ hoa, lá, và hoa, tạo ra những hạt pha lê long lanh.

http://2.bp.************/-fI9iHo2by7w/VTr6tzeRObI/AAAAAAAAHt8/fmAi3OlBNcw/s1600/lung-linh-ve-dep-hoa-trong-mua-7.jpg

Hoa mai đón nhận cơn mưa như muốn tắm gội để rửa sạch những bụi bặm không khí bám lâu ngày để bông hoa khoe ra chiếc áo vàng óng.

http://2.bp.************/-oLMznU1XzSo/VTr6t3ZKivI/AAAAAAAAHto/xTHGavFXkOI/s1600/lung-linh-ve-dep-hoa-trong-mua-8.jpg

Hoa sen e ấp trong mưa, những cánh hoa chụm lại như muốn bảo vệ những nhụy hoa còn non nớt
http://1.bp.************/-8Sf4YLEDfZ8/VTr6ubpY5tI/AAAAAAAAHtw/CSiGgDEGNlM/s1600/lung-linh-ve-dep-hoa-trong-mua-9.jpg

Hoa chuông xanh thì lại bung nở hơn trong mưa, những giọt mưa đọng lên cánh hoa pha lẫn màu xanh khiến cho bông hoa càng lung linh long lanh hơn.

*Theo Hoa Tươi Đà Nẵng*


----------

